# just orderd these..



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

for my rattie cage to replace the boring grey ones and then gonna sell them to buy a 2nd lot ... 

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/c...cial-edition-pink-fits-wire-cages-p-4593.html

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/plastic-ramp-ladder-special-edition-pink-p-4592.html

they're PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are awesome! 

I want to see pictures when you put them in and get it set up.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I should order something like that lol. Then I can get rid of the wood ramps and levels in my cage.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Never seen those before, they look great! I doubt I can get those in Canada or even order in from the USA though.


----------



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure if i should show these to my gf cause she will want the entire cage pink lol


----------



## Hellsus (Mar 10, 2011)

I have some of those to  They are so nice!


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I was going to order those and they I saw the shipping charges to France, eugh


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

They can be sent to the US and Canada . I would order them but I already have four of the CN shelves in my double so that would be a bit much


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually I ordered 2 of the shelves yesterday and the shipping was £10, I think because last time I checked I had a load of stuff in my cart and the shipping was around £60!

So I now have 2 pink shelves on the way for my Savic Royal Suite ;D


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Those are just simply adorable


----------

